# This is damn ridiculous!!!!!



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

Well having read another thread I googled what the person said was 'recognised' breed n America....

Well I couldn't believe what I found...

American Canine Hybrid Club, ACHC


Anything for money..I know some of these have been around for years but could they not at least come up with some sensible names????

At least I've found out I don't a St Bernard x Rottweiller anymore I have a very posh St Weiler.

If only I hadn't had his nuts off last year I could have charged 'silly money' for my 'American' recognised breed to father even more mongrel puppies.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i do wonder about people sometimes...ive seen the site before was mostly full of poodle cross its now 100 times more full
ive seen some stupid names in my time but a rat-a-pap


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes it explains why people think it's ok to breed them though.

I dont' mind X-breeds for a purpose, I know there are some really nices ones, with good breeders out htere.
But that site just gives people the impression they can make money from them if they give them a silly name.

I got my Rottie nuetered earlier than I was going to because my friend wanted to use him on her Leonberger.
Rather than argue the toss I had his nuts off.
Mind you I have seen Rottenbergers advertised recently. So some money grabbing fool did it. 
Not my friend she died shortly after asking me and her dog is now 11 years old.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

im wondering just how much more ridiculous they are going to get tbh


----------



## winter_frost (Jan 31, 2009)

My dog is a Puggle then lol. I find it really stupid tbh. I can't believe people bother naming them silly names to make people pay stupid amounts of money for a cross and just encourage more breeding when shelters are filled with unwanted ones. :?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not that I would ever own one, but I'd hate to have to tell people my dog was an Affenpoo, FFS!!

There are occasions when introducing a different breed of dog into a controlled breeding programme to correct a fault or to strenghten a breed charasteristic that is weakening in the chosen breed is acceptable, but people like this appear to be encouraging the crossing of any breed to produce a dog with a daft name.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Hybrid? Has nobody told them they are Mutts and not Hybrids? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a very handsome mutt here who goes by the name of Marni :lol2:


But it dose amuse me seeing the prices that they sell these erm......hybrids at :gasp::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How the hell did they manage to create a SHUG :GSD x Pug. The mind boggles


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> How the hell did they manage to create a SHUG :GSD x Pug. The mind boggles


Where there's a will, there's a way! Great Danes have managed to mate Dacshunds, although I wouldn't like to work out how they managed it!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> How the hell did they manage to create a SHUG :GSD x Pug. The mind boggles


 
stick a pug on a gsd bitches back end sorted :whistling2::gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> stick a pug on a gsd bitches back end sorted :whistling2::gasp::lol2:


 
Def not an accidental mating then :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Usually the GSD bitch will be layed down with a pillow under the abdomen slightly raising her back off the floor, she is held there and then a male Pug is brought in and the rest is pretty obvious, no?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Designer dog, anybody? Designer Dogs Kennel Club, DDKC


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i think all these cross breeds are mongrels simple as that really, how anybody can charge £500 a pup (for example) is stupid, more than half of these breeds will not be reconized by the kennel club so why should you pay that much for a mongrel,

i love mongrels, just don't think they should be expensive at all


----------



## BionicYeti (Feb 14, 2009)

I would rather pay abit more for a healthy "mutt" than for some of these so called pure breeds who are bred knowing full well they will have a dodgy leg, eyes, ears etc etc.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Def not an accidental mating then :whistling2:


 
Nopes i reckon not lol 

though it has happened in the past with large breed an small breeds lol



LoveForLizards said:


> Usually the GSD bitch will be layed down with a pillow under the abdomen slightly raising her back off the floor, she is held there and then a male Pug is brought in and the rest is pretty obvious, no?


 
Well least she is comfy with a pillow :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> i think all these cross breeds are mongrels simple as that really, how anybody can charge £500 a pup (for example) is stupid, more than half of these breeds will not be reconized by the kennel club so why should you pay that much for a mongrel,
> 
> i love mongrels, just don't think they should be expensive at all


 
I have seen huskamutes advertised for £700 :bash:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

BionicYeti said:


> I would rather pay abit more for a healthy "mutt" than for some of these so called pure breeds who are bred knowing full well they will have a dodgy leg, eyes, ears etc etc.


yeah but many of these are two breeds shoved together for a funny name without the health issues or the behavior thought about leading to a potentionally ill dog or a dog thats got two conflicted groups (such as terrier and guarding for eg) which could cause issues within the dog


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

BionicYeti said:


> I would rather pay abit more for a healthy "mutt" than for some of these so called pure breeds who are bred knowing full well they will have a dodgy leg, eyes, ears etc etc.


 
LOL you can still have the health problems in the so called healthy mutts your on about..............if the pure breds that have been crossed have the problems in their lines then chances are that the mutt pups can end up with them too................


Marni isnt even 3 yet an he has hip displaysia


----------



## BionicYeti (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes but those people shouldnt be keeping dogs in the first place.

Just trying to get another point of view in here. The people doing this for money are just as bad as those breeding with pure breeds knowing they have really bad defects in them just so that they conform with the kennel club guide lines of having X size head or X length back etc etc


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BionicYeti said:


> I would rather pay abit more for a healthy "mutt" than for some of these so called pure breeds who are bred knowing full well they will have a dodgy leg, eyes, ears etc etc.


OK, lets see. These dogs are put together without a thought in the world what each dog has problems with. Crossbreeding CAN be good IF you think about it properly.
Take one breed that commonly suffers hip dysplasia but generally has great eye health, then mix that with a dog that it is extremely rare to have hip problems but tends to have eye problem - you have just diluted both problems. However, take two dogs prone to the same things, cross breed them and you have just made a dog with a funny name.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

BionicYeti said:


> The people doing this for money are just as bad as those breeding with pure breeds knowing they have really bad defects in them just so that they conform with the kennel club guide lines of having X size head or X length back etc etc


:no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

BionicYeti said:


> Yes but those people shouldnt be keeping dogs in the first place.
> 
> Just trying to get another point of view in here. The people doing this for money are just as bad as those breeding with pure breeds knowing they have really bad defects in them just so that they conform with the kennel club guide lines of having X size head or X length back etc etc


 



There are some decent breeders out there that WONT breed a dog that has line problems and there are some that will 

Its basically finding the right breeder for the dog of your choice


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> There are some decent breeders out there that WONT breed a dog that has line problems and there are some that will
> 
> Its basically finding the right breeder for the dog of your choice


The thing is though, Bulldogs for instance were being bred to have flat faces but everybody KNEW this was causing a problem, but nobody stopped breeding like that because they wanted to win a prize.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a Kerry Blue x Yorkshire Terrier. This was an accidental mating when the Yorkie broke through the neighbours fence and mated the bitch. They managed it without intervention so I presume she lay down so he could mate her. I took on one of the pups at 12 weeks old when the new owner classed him as an unhousetrainable dog and kept him locked away. For gods sake he was a puppy.:devil: Hes 10 now and a wonderful little dog even with his terrorist ways:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> The thing is though, Bulldogs for instance were being bred to have flat faces but everybody KNEW this was causing a problem, but nobody stopped breeding like that because they wanted to win a prize.


 
Yeps thats true but people will buy them so people will continue to breed them like that 


Most breeds of dogs are being cosmetically changed to suit peoples wants not needs 

its such a shame but its gonna happen until there is a stop put to it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it's fair to say that some of the blame for this falls to the judges as well as the exhibitors. If judges put up dogs that adhered to the standard of points, but wasn't 'extreme' or 'ultra', breeders wouldn't deliberately breed to get that extreme type!

In the Cat Fancy the Persian's nose was eventually sitting in between its eyes, they were being bred to be so ultra in type. But with that came a lot of eye problems, because where was the natural drain from the eye to the nose if the nose was between the eyes?

If judges hadn't consistenly give high awards to those ultra cats, ambitious breeders wouldn't have kept producing them. 

And not all exhibitors will compromise an animal's health just to win prizes - only a percentage.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I think it's fair to say that some of the blame for this falls to the judges as well as the exhibitors. If judges put up dogs that adhered to the standard of points, but wasn't 'extreme' or 'ultra', breeders wouldn't deliberately breed to get that extreme type!
> 
> In the Cat Fancy the Persian's nose was eventually sitting in between its eyes, they were being bred to be so ultra in type. But with that came a lot of eye problems, because where was the natural drain from the eye to the nose if the nose was between the eyes?
> 
> ...


 
I DO NOT like Ultra Persians I really dont know how anyone could want to breed a cat that cant actually function properly


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I DO NOT like Ultra Persians I really dont know how anyone could want to breed a cat that cant actually function properly


Totally agree Shell. Same as why would anyone deliberately breed a dog that was incapable of giving birth to its puppies without a c-section, and therefore an added riskto its health - but they do!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Totally agree Shell. Same as why would anyone deliberately breed a dog that was incapable of giving birth to its puppies without a c-section, and therefore an added riskto its health - but they do!


 
Its so sad what some people will do for either money or the sake of competition


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

to be quite honest Emma, I wonder why people think it is so great to be the best breeder of any breed - what does it prove? Not a lot to me.

I loved showing my dogs and my cats and I did breed the top winning Somali in the UK 2 years running - different cats I hasten to add, but it didn't make me more ambitious to win, it was just personal pleasure in their success. They always were first and foremost my family pets, not my route to success in the cat show world.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> to be quite honest Emma, I wonder why people think it is so great to be the best breeder of any breed - what does it prove? Not a lot to me.
> 
> I loved showing my dogs and my cats and I did breed the top winning Somali in the UK 2 years running - different cats I hasten to add, but it didn't make me more ambitious to win, it was just personal pleasure in their success. They always were first and foremost my family pets, not my route to success in the cat show world.


 

Yeps it does make you wonder 

I mean i have never bred dogs but to me health and happiness is better than breed standard this and how well they will do in show 

If i was to breed an one did well in a show then thats just an added bonus it shouldnt be the be all and end all like it is with some people 

I think some people have an obsession with being the best an will do anything to be that


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's it! It's the ambitious ones that seem to cause most of the problems.

My attitude was always that my cats were members of my family - the breeding and the showing was an added way to enjoy them. If they didn't enjoy it, then they didn't do it. Roscoe, the cat I've just lost, didn't enjoy showing and so he was retired, even though he was one of the best cats I ever bred.

Sadly I saw people dragging very unhappy cats who spat and hissed and attempted to bite the judges back and forward to shows because they wanted to win - the fact that the cat obviously hated it, didn't seem to matter to them one bit!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> That's it! It's the ambitious ones that seem to cause most of the problems.
> 
> My attitude was always that my cats were members of my family - the breeding and the showing was an added way to enjoy them. If they didn't enjoy it, then they didn't do it. Roscoe, the cat I've just lost, didn't enjoy showing and so he was retired, even though he was one of the best cats I ever bred.
> 
> Sadly I saw people dragging very unhappy cats who spat and hissed and attempted to bite the judges back and forward to shows because they wanted to win - the fact that the cat obviously hated it, didn't seem to matter to them one bit!


 
well thats it i mean why show an animal that dosnt enjoy it :bash: its supposed to be fun for the animal and owner 

I suppose thats one reason i never wanted to get into showing because of how competitive it is and i hate the politics that comes with it 

I have my animals because i love them not because i expect anything from them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My thought about showing was; Win or Lose it didnt really matter as you always got to take the best cat home with you:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine too Shell - and a lot of other people's. 

Sadly, though, not everyone and many a disappointment has led to a complaint to the breeder that the cat/dog/whatever didn't win and the owner wants their money back!!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

So do I have a Springersation or a German Spaniel???


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

my hybrid isnt on there 

is he really that worthless?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not to you, I bet!! :2thumb:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Not to you, I bet!! :2thumb:




thats very true, to me he's truly the best dog in the world!:flrt:

at least no one will steal him to make a quick buck.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bendigo said:


> my hybrid isnt on there
> 
> is he really that worthless?


priceless to you though, 

my staffy has no bollocks, going blind & deaf, no spleen, naturally stupid but i wouldn't sell him for all the money in the world, he means to much to me, 

now if someone offered me a bald cat thingy ma jiggy for £10 i would laugh in his face, and ask him to super glue some mink hair on it before i bought the ugly little thing.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> priceless to you though,
> 
> my staffy has no bollocks, going blind & deaf, no spleen, naturally stupid but i wouldn't sell him for all the money in the world, he means to much to me,
> 
> now if someone offered me a bald cat thingy ma jiggy for £10 i would laugh in his face, and ask him to super glue some mink hair on it before i bought the ugly little thing.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Im truly offended:bash: Nekkids are beautiful... I so wish I could get one for £10:flrt:
Bad boy bad bad boy:whip:


:lol2:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

There is an advert on my Vets notice board, advertising the following Gundog puppies...

9 Springador puppies £650 each...these are Labrador X Springer Spaniel

7 Sprocker puppies £750 each Springer Spaniel X Cocker Spaniel.

I rang the breeder just out of interest to go and see these pups, and the womans answer was, Oh sorry pet your to late they all gone, these pups had all sold within 2 days. I just cant get over the price people pay for crossbreeds.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

saxon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well having read another thread I googled what the person said was 'recognised' breed n America....
> 
> ...


 could have been worse. It could have been called a Rotten'ard.
Not sure I quite understand about the money though. Are you saying that people who breed crossbred puppies should not charge for them? You think they should all be offered 'free to (hopefully) good homes? Or that no puppies should cost anything, not even purebred ones? Or is it that when people who breed purebred pups, charge money for them, they aren't really breeding for money at all but for some other obscure reason. I'm not sure exactly what point you are trying to make, other than you own a crossbred but are claiming the moral high ground because you chose to have him neutered? Please explain as I appear to be having a senior blonde moment, which is much worse than either a blonde moment or a senior moment.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ferretlad said:


> There is an advert on my Vets notice board, advertising the following Gundog puppies...
> 
> 9 Springador puppies £650 each...these are Labrador X Springer Spaniel
> 
> ...


 
Wow Ive got a Sprollie :lol2:Springer spaniel X Border collie and she never cost me a penny. Where do they get these prices from:gasp:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im truly offended:bash: Nekkids are beautiful... I so wish I could get one for £10:flrt:
> Bad boy bad bad boy:whip:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


your avatar scares the crap out of me, :gasp:

and i thought nudity wasn't aloud in this section :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Im truly offended:bash: Nekkids are beautiful... I so wish I could get one for £10:flrt:
> Bad boy bad bad boy:whip:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


when i read his post i was like wheres shell! haha


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Wow Ive got a Sprollie :lol2:Springer spaniel X Border collie and she never cost me a penny. Where do they get these prices from:gasp:


I can imagine your Sprollie to be a very affectionate loyal dog, I love mad Springer's, and faithful Collies, so the combination of your dogs breeding sounds very interesting. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes beautiful even if she is a bit loony:lol2: Throw her ball for her and she doesnt know if she should round it up or bring it back:whistling2: She reminds me of Dory the blue fish off finding Nemo-a bit of an airhead:lol2:

Heres Lucy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My nekkid Dennis isnt scary at all hes gorgeous and I would reccomend a Sphynx to anyone with a bad back as when he gets in bed if you put him on the sore bit his extreme heat is so healing:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretlad said:


> There is an advert on my Vets notice board, advertising the following Gundog puppies...
> 
> 9 Springador puppies £650 each...these are Labrador X Springer Spaniel
> 
> ...


Can I step in here and have my opinion? Sprocker dogs are used alot in the field, they are the best thing to happen to hunting (IMO) in the last few years, think about it, you have a Cocker spaniel:

+Eager to please
+Great "in the field"
+Sociable
+Extremely confident
+Will happily work along side other dogs
+Generally calm and docile
-A bit small
-Easy to loose
-VERY prey driven (its only....natural)
-Tend to take a bolt down fox/badger/rabbit holes due to its size and prey drive

And a Springer spaniel:

+Nice size
+Great temperment
+Loyal
+Tend to bolt and retrieve as opposed to a Cocker bolt and chasing
+Fairly easy to train
+Great family and working dog
-Very hyper even indoors
-Dont tend to work with other dogs as well as Cockers
-Prone to being shy with strange people and dogs
-Prone to being "gun shy"

So Sprockers are a pretty good breed TBF, just stupidly priced IMO. 
Springador's however - I can't see the point as Labradors are great all around dogs. But still....To me they are and always will be Springer x Cocker, I don't use "Designer dog" names. 
But I also think just because a dog is a cross bred people shouldn't bash the price tag, just because a dog is cross bred does that make it worth less then a pure breed?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe its ok for a specific working breed but when 2 purebreeds are crossed how do you know which breed tempermant each pup will have I used to have a Cavalier x JRT. He looked for all the world like a JRT but had a Cavie tempermant (as soft and as docile) yet his sister looked like a Cavie and was an evil hunter an safe with nothing small and furry. Looks can be very decieving. Yes some of it is how they are brought up but genetics also helps to decide the tempermant


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My nekkid Dennis isnt scary at all hes gorgeous and I would reccomend a Sphynx to anyone with a bad back as when he gets in bed if you put him on the sore bit his extreme heat is so healing:Na_Na_Na_Na:


what happens when you throw a ball of string?

does it 

A) bring it back
b) play with it
c) nit a jumper for itself because its :censor: freezing then come back :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

See you're still hanging around like a bad smell Benjamin!! :flrt:

Winding poor Shell up about her nekkid cat - the light of her life! 

Bad boy!! :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> your avatar scares the crap out of me, :gasp:
> 
> and i thought nudity wasn't aloud in this section :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 if only you all knew that I quite often post nekkid. Only in summer though as my cottage has no central heating don't forget.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Usually the GSD bitch will be layed down with a pillow under the abdomen slightly raising her back off the floor, she is held there and then a male Pug is brought in and the rest is pretty obvious, no?


 out of interest, unless you breed this cross or know people who breed this cross, how do you know?
My old standard poodle bitch would squat for a little Jack Russell who used to come calling when she was in season. I expect when animal passions take over, they don't need any assistance.
A few years ago over in Peterborough, a couple's rottie bitch, mated with their mini dachshund. They weren't aware it had happened until the bitch had a single pup.No 'help' at all given or required.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> what happens when you throw a ball of string?
> 
> does it
> 
> ...


He already has a jumper and Eileen is knitting him another:Na_Na_Na_Na:











fenwoman said:


> if only you all knew that I quite often post nekkid. Only in summer though as my cottage has no central heating don't forget.


 Pmsl now Pam I have a vision:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Pmsl now Pam I have a vision:lol2:


lovely, so do I now, i quickly skipped through the post as to not get one:bash:


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

This is Bruno, my Daniff!? :lol2:
Those names are hilarious!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> out of interest, unless you breed this cross or know people who breed this cross, how do you know?
> My old standard poodle bitch would squat for a little Jack Russell who used to come calling when she was in season. I expect when animal passions take over, they don't need any assistance.
> A few years ago over in Peterborough, a couple's rottie bitch, mated with their mini dachshund. They weren't aware it had happened until the bitch had a single pup.No 'help' at all given or required.


If you go to dogforum.org (I think) they are talking about it on there at the moment and there is a breeder on there that breeds this exact cross who is posting and I think even put up a video of how it was done. : victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Co-Jack


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't understand why the OP was so horrified or disgusted in any case. Nobody is forcing him/her to buy such a pup. Nobody is asking him or her to endorse the cross. I'd never buy a brand new car or new clothes or new things for the home but if people want to spend their money on those things, more power to them and I can't stir myself to get all morally disgruntled if they do. It's up to everyone to spend their money how they see fit wether on new designer label clothes, paying massive vet bills for a hamster or mouse, or buying a brand new car or spending thousands on a settee or a cross bred pup. I might think they have more cash than brains, and I personally might not do it, but who am I to tell someone that their spanky new cream leather settee, which will take them 5 years to pay for, is a stupid thing to spend their money on?


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

screw the ACHC! my dog IS as good a cross as any of the dogs on there and deserves an equally silly name to let everyone know just what he's made of










i introduce to you ....... a greman shottweiler!!











noteable characteristics of this breed include legs that are to long for its body, a tongue that barely fits in its face, irresistable brown eyes and the ability to always fart when most inappropriate.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

saxon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well having read another thread I googled what the person said was 'recognised' breed n America....
> 
> ...


That's Septic's for you, sadly it's creeping over here like everything else American.


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

i've always wondered how much money bull-shitz would fetch up to?

:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I don't understand why the OP was so horrified or disgusted in any case. Nobody is forcing him/her to buy such a pup. Nobody is asking him or her to endorse the cross. I'd never buy a brand new car or new clothes or new things for the home but if people want to spend their money on those things, more power to them and I can't stir myself to get all morally disgruntled if they do. It's up to everyone to spend their money how they see fit wether on new designer label clothes, paying massive vet bills for a hamster or mouse, or buying a brand new car or spending thousands on a settee or a cross bred pup. I might think they have more cash than brains, and I personally might not do it, but who am I to tell someone that their spanky new cream leather settee, which will take them 5 years to pay for, is a stupid thing to spend their money on?


:notworthy::no1:



izzyki said:


> i've always wondered how much money bull-shitz would fetch up to?
> 
> :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bendigo said:


> screw the ACHC! my dog IS as good a cross as any of the dogs on there and deserves an equally silly name to let everyone know just what he's made of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ach you big fat fibber. I can see that this is in fact a 'Deutscher lang zungiger Fortzenweiler' which translated into English means 'German longtongued fartweiler.
It is a very good example of the breed to look at, but a true test of quality would be the ability to emit silent but extremely stinky farts while asleep at your feet. Only occasionally, you will get a premierhund which firstly farts, and which smells so bad that it wakes the dog, who sniffs his rear end, then looks accusingly at you, convinced that you did it in an effort to gas him.
So which do you have? The normal Deutscher lang zungiger Fortzenweiler or the premier?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I read the entire thread... was on the verge of posting...then came across the last post... I laughed so much that I forgot what the thread was about and what I was about to type, it also made me spit me cuppa T on my laptop, cheers Fenny :notworthy::flrt::lol2:


fenwoman said:


> Ach you big fat fibber. I can see that this is in fact a 'Deutscher lang zungiger Fortzenweiler' which translated into English means 'German longtongued fartweiler.
> It is a very good example of the breed to look at, but a true test of quality would be the ability to emit silent but extremely stinky farts while asleep at your feet. Only occasionally, you will get a premierhund which firstly farts, and which smells so bad that it wakes the dog, who sniffs his rear end, then looks accusingly at you, convinced that you did it in an effort to gas him.
> So which do you have? The normal Deutscher lang zungiger Fortzenweiler or the premier?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> could have been worse. It could have been called a Rotten'ard.
> Not sure I quite understand about the money though. Are you saying that people who breed crossbred puppies should not charge for them? You think they should all be offered 'free to (hopefully) good homes? Or that no puppies should cost anything, not even purebred ones? Or is it that when people who breed purebred pups, charge money for them, they aren't really breeding for money at all but for some other obscure reason. I'm not sure exactly what point you are trying to make, other than you own a crossbred but are claiming the moral high ground because you chose to have him neutered? Please explain as I appear to be having a senior blonde moment, which is much worse than either a blonde moment or a senior moment.


No I'm not saying puppies should be given away. I am aware of the costs of bringing up any litter and fully understand the need to ask for some charge for the puppy when it's ready to go to it's new homes.

My argument, not argument but I'm knackered and cant' think of another word at present, is that people are saying their dog is a recognised breed when it's not it's a x-breed, not a mongrel, then they are wanting just as much as the 'pedigree' animal.
I know they cost just as much to rear, I often dispute the costs of some pedigree's as well, they may have a 'pedigree' afterall that is just a certificate of ancestry. 
I give them with syrian hamsters and rats.

My problem is not with those who breed a x-breed that suits a particular need. i.e: none moulting x's etc. Poodles are not suitable for everyone.

More that they give them the absolutely stupid names just to charge more.
Why not just say.....A litter of St Bernard x Rottweilers instead of calling htem damn St Weilers??????
If that was what I wanted I'd pay the price no matter whatit was called.

I didnt' buy my dog though he was a rescue that I travelled over 900 miles round trip to pick up so probably cost me more than a pedigree St Bernard in the long run as he also need two operations to put him right!!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Ach you big fat fibber. I can see that this is in fact a 'Deutscher lang zungiger Fortzenweiler' which translated into English means 'German longtongued fartweiler.
> It is a very good example of the breed to look at, but a true test of quality would be the ability to emit silent but extremely stinky farts while asleep at your feet. Only occasionally, you will get a premierhund which firstly farts, and which smells so bad that it wakes the dog, who sniffs his rear end, then looks accusingly at you, convinced that you did it in an effort to gas him.
> So which do you have? The normal Deutscher lang zungiger Fortzenweiler or the premier?


:roll2MSL


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

saxon said:


> No I'm not saying puppies should be given away. I am aware of the costs of bringing up any litter and fully understand the need to ask for some charge for the puppy when it's ready to go to it's new homes.
> 
> My argument, not argument but I'm knackered and cant' think of another word at present, is that people are saying their dog is a recognised breed when it's not it's a x-breed, not a mongrel, then they are wanting just as much as the 'pedigree' animal.
> I know they cost just as much to rear, I often dispute the costs of some pedigree's as well, they may have a 'pedigree' afterall that is just a certificate of ancestry.
> ...


 People give them curious names simply because they like to. I personally don't have a problem with it. If it makes them happy, then why not?
For years, every mongrel or crossbred pet dog I had , if people asked me what it was, I would reply an 'anglo saxon short coat' or 'anglo saxon long coat', or anglo saxon tripe hound. It's just a bit of fun.


----------

